# Everyone deserves great care



## Rodal

Estimados compañeros,

En el centro médico donde trabajo se utiliza un slogan para en todos los folletos que repartimos a nuestros pacientes y la frase estandar que aparece al final de la hoja dice: "Everyone deserves great care"

The translation they provided was: Todos se merecen excelente atencion de salud.

Me parece mal redactada y quisiera saber lo que opinan ustedes. 

Mi traducción, la cual presenté fue: Todos merecemos una excelente atención de salud.

Pero sigo creyendo que tal vez exista una mejor forma de decirlo.

¿Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## franzjekill

Me gusta bastante más la propuesta tuya. En la primera parece que quien dice eso no tuviera esa necesidad, o que estuviera por encima de la humanidad, de alguna forma se excluye...


----------



## sarah_

Hola Rodal,
Así, a bote pronto, me salen:
Todo el mundo merece el mejor de los cuidados
Todo el mundo merece la mejor atención sanitaria


----------



## gengo

franzjekill said:


> Me gusta bastante más la propuesta tuya. En la primera parece que quien dice eso no tuviera esa necesidad, o que estuviera por encima de la humanidad, de alguna forma se excluye...



I understand your point, and maybe this is just another difference between English and Spanish, but that would mean that "Todos merecemos una excelente atención de salud" translates to both "Everyone deserves great care" and "We all deserve great care."  In English, those two have slightly different nuances (rather like what you have described above).


----------



## Rodal

franzjekill said:


> Me gusta bastante más la propuesta tuya. En la primera parece que quien dice eso no tuviera esa necesidad, o que estuviera por encima de la humanidad, de alguna forma se excluye...



Exactamente, fue precisamente mi observación, la voz que habla pareciera estar excluyéndose del grupo al cual se dirige.

No están convencidos de mi comentario y les dije que presentaría la frase a los traductores profesionales de WordReference (ustedes ) para llegar a un consenso.


----------



## franzjekill

sarah_ said:


> Todo el mundo



Esa es una buena solución para evitar el uso de "nosotros" sin necesidad de "excluirse", pero no sé, a mí me suena casi como una declaración de derechos universales del hombre, en lugar de ser un principio que quiere comunicar un centro de salud (probablemente privado) para alentar a sus funcionarios a atender bien a los pacientes, y para comunicar a estos que ese es un derecho que tienen. Puede que sea cosa mía, claro.


gengo said:


> difference between English and Spanish


No estoy seguro de si hay una diferencia, gengo. A decir verdad, repensando esto, no sé si es una buena idea usar el "nosotros".

Rodal: yo *no* soy traductor, y la mayoría de los que participan aquí tampoco lo son. No obstante, todos damos nuestra opinión con la mejor de las ganas y buena intención (siempre que haya contexto y que la pregunta no haya sido hecha un millón de veces... ).


----------



## Rodal

sarah_ said:


> Hola Rodal,
> Así, a bote pronto, me salen:
> Todo el mundo merece el mejor de los cuidados
> Todo el mundo merece la mejor atención sanitaria



Gracias Sara, me gusta tu propuesta: Todo el mundo merece el mejor de los cuidados. Lo presentaré como una opción más.


----------



## gengo

I, too, like Sarah's suggestion of _todo el mundo_.  And while I have been a full-time translator for 30 years, I don't translate Spanish, so I'm just another voice here, to be heeded or ignored, as the case may be.


----------



## Rodal

franzjekill said:


> Esa es una buena solución para evitar el uso de "nosotros" sin necesidad de "excluirse", pero no sé, a mí me suena casi como una declaración de derechos universales del hombre, en lugar de ser un principio que quiere comunicar un centro de salud (probablemente privado) para alentar a sus funcionarios a atender bien a los pacientes, y para comunicar a estos que ese es un derecho que tienen. Puede que sea cosa mía, claro.
> 
> No estoy seguro de si hay una diferencia, gengo. A decir verdad, repensando esto, no sé si es una buena idea usar el "nosotros".
> 
> Rodal: yo *no* soy traductor, y la mayoría de los que participan aquí tampoco lo son. No obstante, todos damos nuestra opinión con la mejor de las ganas y buena intención (siempre que haya contexto y que la pregunta no haya sido hecha un millón de veces... ).



Si claro, entiendo, sin embargo vuestros cometarios son mejores que los que oído decir por aquí.


----------



## sarah_

Y ya que es el folleto de un centro médico ¿qué tal hacerlo más personal? Por ejemplo, con mi frase que has dicho que te gusta:
"Cada *paciente *se merece *nuestro *mejor cuidado". Si se hace para cada uno, se hace para todos (como los Mosqueteros)
o "Todos los pacientes merecen nuestra mejor atención de salud"
Bueno, ya pillas la idea. Tan solo otra posibilidad...


----------



## Rodal

Sanitaria por aquí no usa pero la frase que propone Sara me gusta, cambiando solamente la palabra sanitaria por salud: 
Todo el mundo merece la mejor atención de salud que sería lo mismo que decir todo el mundo merece una excelente atención médica/de salud.

Nota: Si decimos médica excluimos la atención dental por eso usamos atención de salud.


----------



## Rodal

sarah_ said:


> Y ya que es el folleto de un centro médico ¿qué tal hacerlo más personal? Por ejemplo, con mi frase que has dicho que te gusta:
> Cada *paciente *se merece *nuestro *mejor cuidado. Si se hace para cada uno, se hace para todos (como los Mosqueteros)
> Tan solo otra posibilidad...



Sí, entiendo, sin embargo el concepto de _Everyone Deserves Great Care_ va más allá de nuestro centro médico es un concepto altruista que tiene que ver con el pensar de la gente de Washington donde no se le niega la atención médica a nadie, entonces no seríamos sólo nosotros quienes prestamos este servicio, sino que todo el conglomerado médico de la región, sólo nos apegamos a esta ideología.

** Nuestro centro de salud es comunitario, sin fines de lucro, de atención médica y dental que se sustenta con recursos del estado. Tenemos más de 8 sucursales en todo el estado.


----------



## sarah_

Bueno, no me refería tanto a un centro médico en concreto, sino más bien a la relación médico-paciente: Los pacientes merecen nuestra (la de nosotros: los médicos, el hospital, el sistema sanitario...) atención. Pero entiendo tus objeciones. Así que no he dicho nada


----------



## Rodal

También existe un tema de espacio, no puede ser una frase muy larga porque no cabrá en el espacio designado del formato en inglés.

Entonces tenemos:

Todo el mundo merece el mejor de los cuidados
Todo el mundo merece la mejor atención posible (descartada, ver post #15)
Todo el mundo merece lo mejor en materia de salud


----------



## sarah_

Rodal said:


> Todo el mundo merece la mejor atención posible


Le veo un pequeño problema a esta. A lo mejor es cosa mía.
"Posible" puede llevar a pensar en "dentro de las posibilidades de tu seguro", o "de si las urgencias están colapsadas y no damos abasto" o "de si tenemos en este centro este aparato o no"....
Es cierto que el personal sanitario "hace lo que puede" y es lo más que se les puede pedir, pero no es lo que quiere escuchar un paciente.
Creo que es más rotundo y _esperanzador _"merece la mejor atención". A secas. O "una atención óptima", por ejemplo
Siento que subyace en "la mejor posible", "la mejor dentro de las circunstancias".


----------



## gengo

Rodal, I don't know if it would affect your translation, but there _may_ be a political aspect to this slogan.  Today, when the US is grappling with the issue of immigrants and whether they should receive government-subsidized health care, your hospital may be making a political statement.

Just something to consider.


----------



## gato radioso

Rodal said:


> Estimados compañeros,
> 
> En el centro médico donde trabajo se utiliza un slogan para en todos los folletos que repartimos a nuestros pacientes y la frase estandar que aparece al final de la hoja dice: "Everyone deserves great care"
> 
> The translation they provided was: Todos se merecen excelente atencion de salud.
> 
> Me parece mal redactada y quisiera saber lo que opinan ustedes.
> 
> Mi traducción, la cual presenté fue: Todos merecemos una excelente atención de salud.
> 
> Pero sigo creyendo que tal vez exista una mejor forma de decirlo.
> 
> ¿Alguna sugerencia?


Todos merecemos el mejor servicio.


----------



## sarah_

gengo said:


> Rodal, I don't know if it would affect your translation, but there _may_ be a political aspect to this slogan. Today, when the US is grappling with the issue of immigrants and whether they should receive government-subsidized health care, your hospital may be making a political statement.


  
Era parte de mis problemas con lo de "la mejor atención _posible_".


----------



## Rodal

gengo said:


> Rodal, I don't know if it would affect your translation, but there _may_ be a political aspect to this slogan.  Today, when the US is grappling with the issue of immigrants and whether they should receive government-subsidized health care, your hospital may be making a political statement.
> 
> Just something to consider.



Thank you for sharing your observation, it's very valid, however we are not worried one bit about the political implications of this message at all.


----------



## Rodal

gato radioso said:


> Todos merecemos el mejor servicio.



Gracias Gato, no puedo usar serivicio porque es muy general, pero me gusta "todos merecemos una buena/excelente atención médica/de salud".
La tengo agregada como una de las que estoy proponiendo a marketing. Puedo agregar una que termine con "servicio de salud".


----------



## Marsianitoh

Una más:
Todo el mundo merece atención/ cuidados de primera.
Todo el mundo se merece una atención/ unos cuidados de primera.


----------



## catrina

Hola, 
Estoy de acuerdo en que el slogan que están usando actualmente se puede mejorar 
De hecho lo primero que yo les diría a tus compañeros es que la pusiste en el foro y NADIE la defendió, jejeeje

Un recurso que se usa en publicidad para este tipo de slogans es anteponer la palabra Porque

Porque todo mundo merece una excelente atención de salud

Además añade la intención de propósito (que está super de moda en la actualidad=

¿Te sirve?


----------



## Rodal

catrina said:


> Hola,
> Estoy de acuerdo en que el slogan que están usando actualmente se puede mejorar
> De hecho lo primero que yo les diría a tus compañeros es que la pusiste en el foro y NADIE la defendió, jejeeje
> 
> Un recurso que se usa en publicidad para este tipo de slogans es anteponer la palabra Porque
> 
> Porque todo mundo merece una excelente atención de salud
> 
> Además añade la intención de propósito (que está super de moda en la actualidad=
> 
> ¿Te sirve?



Sabes que también lo había pensado pero luego lo descarté porque pensé que tal vez nadie más lo entendería así, pero veo que también lo entiendes así.  Estoy de acuerdo, _*porque*_ añade una intención de propósito que está de monda en la actualidad.

Porque todos merecemos una excelente atención de salud 
Porque todo el mundo merece una exelente atención médica

Atención de la salud todavía me chirria un poco, pero tu sugerencia es muy buena, Gracias Catrina.


----------



## Rodal

sarah_ said:


> Le veo un pequeño problema a esta. A lo mejor es cosa mía.
> "Posible" puede llevar a pensar en "dentro de las posibilidades de tu seguro", o "de si las urgencias están colapsadas y no damos abasto" o "de si tenemos en este centro este aparato o no"....
> Es cierto que el personal sanitario "hace lo que puede" y es lo más que se les puede pedir, pero no es lo que quiere escuchar un paciente.
> Creo que es más rotundo y _esperanzador _"merece la mejor atención". A secas. O "una atención óptima", por ejemplo
> Siento que subyace en "la mejor posible", "la mejor dentro de las circunstancias".



Sí, estoy de acuerdo, descartamos esta frase entonces. Gracias Sarah.


----------



## catrina

Rodal said:


> Sabes que también lo había pensado pero luego lo descarté porque pensé que tal vez nadie más lo entendería así, pero veo que también lo entiendes así.  Estoy de acuerdo, _*porque*_ añade una intención de propósito que está de monda en la actualidad.
> 
> Porque todos merecemos una excelente atención de salud
> Porque todo el mundo merece una exelente atención médica
> 
> Atención de la salud todavía me chirria un poco, pero tu sugerencia es muy buena, Gracias Catrina.


----------



## Rodal

El último folleto habla de los exámenes físicos gratuitos que ofrecemos para los niños y adolescentes que necesitan estos exámenes para participar de las actividades deportivas escolares (en preparación para el próximo año escolar). El slogan aparece en todos los folletos de la organización, en la parte inferior de la hoja junto al logotipo que nos identifica.


----------



## catrina

catrina said:


>



atención de la salud tampoco me suena bien a mí; pero creo que ahí sí el que tiene la última palabra eres tú, habría que usar el que se entienda mejor localmente


----------



## Rodal

Me estoy inclinando por estas dos: 

Porque todos merecemos una buena atención
Porque todos merecemos la mejor atención 

 El original no dice healthcare por lo tanto es suficiente con decir una mejor atención


----------



## catrina

Rodal said:


> Me estoy inclinando por estas dos:
> 
> Porque todos merecemos una buena atención
> Porque todos merecemos la mejor atención
> 
> El original no dice healthcare por lo tanto es suficiente con decir una mejor atención



¿para qué sobreprometer?


----------



## Rodal

catrina said:


> ¿para qué sobreprometer?



Estoy de acuerdo, me quedo con este último. Gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## sarah_

Uy, yo voy a discrepar un poco, con vuestro permiso 
Es un slogan. "Una buena atención" a mí me dejaría un poco fría. Me imagino cogiendo el folleto en el centro hospitalario preocupada por mi salud y leyendo lo de la buena atención y cogiendo el coche para buscar otro hospital en el que sus folletos digan "la mejor" 
Además, se trataba de hacer una especie de declaración de intenciones como concepto altruísta ¿no? Ahí hay que ir a lo grande, me parece.
Por otro lado, no creo que los del centro quieran pasar de publicitar "una excelente atención" a solo "una buena", la verdad


----------



## Rodal

sarah_ said:


> Uy, yo voy a discrepar un poco, con vuestro permiso
> Es un slogan. "Una buena atención" a mí me dejaría un poco fría. Me imagino cogiendo el folleto en el centro hospitalario preocupada por mi salud y leyendo lo de la buena atención y cogiendo el coche para buscar otro hospital en el que sus folletos digan "la mejor"
> Además, se trataba de hacer una especie de declaración de intenciones como concepto altruísta ¿no? Ahí hay que ir a lo grande, me parece.
> Por otro lado, no creo que los del centro quieran pasar de publicitar "una excelente atención" a solo "una buena", la verdad



Acabo de enviarle las sugerencias a la persona encargada y me rechazaron usar _*porque*_ al principio de la frase y la expresión _*todo el mundo*_  porque se entiende como "the whole world"en inglés para una persona que no entiende el español.

Tomando en cuenta tu nueva sugerencia me inclino por las siguiente frases:

Todos merecemos una exelente atención
Todos merecemos una atención de calidad

Qué te parece


----------



## sarah_

Rodal said:


> la expresión todo el mundo que se entiende como "the whole world" en inglés para una persona que no entiende el español.


Pues si hay que traducir al español para la gente que no entiende español ¡estamos apañados!
Es broma. Si te lo han rechazado, te lo han rechazado ¡Qué le vamos a hacer!



Rodal said:


> Todos merecemos una atención de calidad
> Todos merecemos una exelente atención



A mí es que me gusta "la mejor". Excelente o de calidad están por debajo. La mejor es óptima, es el top. Eso no te lo podran rebatir, supongo.
También depende de lo que te guste a ti.



Rodal said:


> Atención de la salud todavía me chirria un poco,



Me pasa igual, que no acaba de encajarme. Pero atención, a secas, tampoco me convence:
"Todos merecemos la mejor atención"-> Haría el chiste "¿Qué atención? ¿Telefónica?
Perdona por no hacer más que ponerte pegas.... Qué pena que no puedas decir "atención médica" por lo de la odontología.

"Todos merecemos para nuestra salud la mejor atención" ¿sería muy  largo? ¿Cómo lo ves?
Y otra opción es utilizar "cuidado", que a mí me gusta mucho. Es lo primero que me surgió y me sigue encajando...


----------



## gengo

sarah_ said:


> A mí es que me gusta "la mejor". Excelente o de calidad están por debajo. La mejor es óptima, es el top.



True, but the original is "great care," not the best or the greatest.



> "Todos merecemos para nuestra salud la mejor atención" ¿sería muy  largo? ¿Cómo lo ves?



I think it's much too long.  The original is only four words.  Slogans should be snappy.  But of course you natives know what sounds best in Spanish.


----------



## sarah_

gengo said:


> True, but the original is "great care," not the best or the greatest.


Cierto también.


----------



## Rodal

sarah_ said:


> Pues si hay que traducir al español para la gente que no entiende español ¡estamos apañados!
> Es broma. Si te lo han rechazado, te lo han rechazado ¡Qué le vamos a hacer!


 ¡Exactamente! parece chiste pero es la realidad, debemos tomar a todos en cuenta.



sarah_ said:


> A mí es que me gusta "la mejor". Excelente o de calidad están por debajo. La mejor es óptima, es el top. Eso no te lo podran rebatir, supongo.
> También depende de lo que te guste a ti.


 Entonces sería: Todos merecemos la mejor de las atenciones __sin embargo aquí también surge la pregunta: ¿de qué atenciones me hablas? ¿de las de manicure? Entonces sería: Todos merecemos una excelente atención de salud (aunque nos chirrie).
Qué te parce: todos merecemos el mejor de los cuidados (me da la sensación de que estamos hablando de enfermos en cama).



sarah_ said:


> Me pasa igual, que no acaba de encajarme. Pero atención, a secas, tampoco me convence:
> "Todos merecemos la mejor atención"-> Haría el chiste "¿Qué atención? ¿Telefónica?
> Perdona por no hacer más que ponerte pegas.... Qué pena que no puedas decir "atención médica" por lo de la odontología.


 Comienzo a tirarme los pelos.


sarah_ said:


> "Todos merecemos para nuestra salud la mejor atención" ¿sería muy  largo? ¿Cómo lo ves?


 Sí, muy larga. Y ya le dije a la gerente que la palabra salud realmente no se mencionaba con "care". Salud es health o healthcare.


----------



## Rodal

gengo said:


> True, but the original is "great care," not the best or the greatest.
> I think it's much too long.  The original is only four words.  Slogans should be snappy.  But of course you natives know what sounds best in Spanish.


Exactly!


----------



## Magazine

Llego un poco tarde para el hilo, amigo Rodal, es que son las fiestas de mi pueblo y ya se sabe 

Qué tal:

_Todos merecemos la mejor atención sanitaria. _

Esto sería más corto (a mí también me pareció mejor la opción de Sarita: todo el mundo, pero claro, si no lo aceptan.._.)_

Ahhh, otra:

_Para todos la mejor atención sanitaria_

Otra, similar a lo que dijo Sarah: 

_La mejor atención al paciente. _

Ah, otra idea: 

_( Todos) Ustedes se merecen la mejor atención sanitaria. _


----------



## Rodal

Magazine said:


> Llego un poco tarde para el hilo, amigo Rodal, es que son las fiestas de mi pueblo y ya se sabe
> 
> Qué tal:
> 
> _Todos merecemos la mejor atención sanitaria. _
> 
> Esto sería más corto (a mí también me pareció mejor la opción de Sarita: todo el mundo, pero claro, si no lo aceptan.._.)_
> 
> Ahhh, otra:
> 
> _Para todos la mejor atención sanitaria_
> 
> Otra, similar a lo que dijo Sarah:
> 
> _La mejor atención al paciente. _
> 
> Ah, otra idea:
> 
> _( Todos) Ustedes se merecen la mejor atención sanitaria. _


Gracias Magazine, agradezco mucho tu aporte.


----------



## Ballenero

Otras posibilidades pueden ser;

Cambiar el orden de las palabras:
_La exquisita atención que todos merecemos._

O que "nuestra salud" sea el sujeto:
_Nuestra salud se merece una atención de calidad._

Un saludo, Rodal.


----------



## Rodal

Ballenero said:


> Otras posibilidades pueden ser;
> 
> Cambiar el orden de las palabras:
> _La exquisita atención que todos merecemos._
> 
> O que "nuestra salud" sea el sujeto:
> _Nuestra salud se merece una atención de calidad._
> 
> Un saludo, Rodal.


Sí, me gusta esta última con el sujeto como salud. Gracias Ballenero la voy a sugerir como una opción más.


----------



## gato radioso

Es una preferencia personal, pero "atención" no me termina de convencer, pese a ser la palabra más denotativa o la que mejor encaja aquí.
Yo diría "mejor cuidado" o "mejor servicio"... aunque suenen más "imprecisas", creo que un texto publicitario no ha de ser necesariamente como una fórmula química. Por el contrario, siempre ha de tener un factor emocional, es legítimo que juegue con las connotaciones, con la ambigüedad, que haga juegos de palabras.


----------



## Rodal

gato radioso said:


> Es una preferencia personal, pero "atención" no me termina de convencer, pese a ser la palabra más denotativa o la que mejor encaja aquí.
> Yo diría "mejor cuidado" o "mejor servicio"... aunque suenen más "imprecisas", creo que un texto publicitario no ha de ser necesariamente como una fórmula química. Por el contrario, siempre ha de tener un factor emocional, es legítimo que juegue con las connotaciones, con la ambigüedad, que haga juegos de palabras.



Estoy de acuerdo Gato. Todos merecemos el mejor cuidado. 

También: _En materia de salud, todos merecemos el mejor cuidado._

La agregaremos como una opción más. Gracias por tu aporte.


----------



## Magazine

Rodal, no nos dejes en ascuas , si puedes nos dices  cuál te han aceptado


----------



## Rodal

Magazine said:


> Rodal, no nos dejes en ascuas , si puedes nos dices  cuál te han aceptado



Claro que sí, os manentré a todos informados.


----------



## catrina

Parece como que hay mucho 'aferre' por la oración original; a lo mejor no te van a aceptar ninguna opción que no se le 'ocurra' a la persona que toma la decisión.  Quizá vas a tener que meterle estrategia al asunto


----------



## Rodal

Con respecto a ese hilo "everyone deserves great care" no me aceptaron ninguna de las excelentes sugerencias vertidas por todos ustedes. Se han quedado con la traducción que ya tenían y me han dicho que no se puede cambiar nada todavía porque ya está hecho el trabajo y el plan presupuestario no admite cambios hasta la próxima temporada. Por lo tanto habrá que esperar a que se renueven los posters y afiches y entonces volver a sugerir los cambios. De momento la empresa continuará usando el slogan "porque todos se merecen excelente atención de salud".

Gracias a todos por sus aportes.


----------



## Magazine

Gracias, amigo, ha sido un placer verte tan entregado a tu trabajo. 

El slogan elegido me parece bien, aunque creo que había alguno mejor en este hilo. 

un saludo


----------



## catrina

Rodal said:


> Con respecto a ese hilo "everyone deserves great care" no me aceptaron ninguna de las excelentes sugerencias vertidas por todos ustedes. Se han quedado con la traducción que ya tenían y me han dicho que no se puede cambiar nada todavía porque ya está hecho el trabajo y el plan presupuestario no admite cambios hasta la próxima temporada. Por lo tanto habrá que esperar a que se renueven los posters y afiches y entonces volver a sugerir los cambios. De momento la empresa continuará usando el slogan "porque todos se merecen excelente atención de salud".
> 
> Gracias a todos por sus aportes.


Gracias por avisar lo que pasó, Rodal. Lástima que ganó la necedad; por estos rumbos cuando alguien encuentra la manera de no moverse de su postura, no importando los argumentos que se le presenten, se dice que es/está aferrado, y en esos casos no hay nada que hacer; nomás se gana uno mala voluntad del aferrado en lugar de que aprecie el esfuerzo de hacer las cosas mejor. Te felicito por tu esfuerzo en mejorar el slogan


----------

